# Dog quotes



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I love reading the little quotes at the end of people's signatures, and just love reading dog quotes in general really. So I thought I'd see if anyone has any gems I haven't seen yet!

A couple to get us started...

“If a dog will not come to you after having looked you in the face, you should go home and examine your conscience.”
― Woodrow Wilson

“Dogs' lives are too short. Their only fault, really.”
― Agnes Sligh Turnbull


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"A family dog is not replaceable like a worn-out coat or a set of tires. Each new pup becomes his own dog, and none is repeated. I am many dogs old, measuring out my life in friends that have succeeded, but not replaced one another."

From Separate Lifetimes, by Irving Townsend


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

"Lord Help Me Be the Kind of Man (My Dog thinks I am)" - The Bellamy Brothers

This is the OPENING LINES TO THE song.

_ “I try to get up every morning with a smile and apply the golden rule, but sometimes that old devil tempts me and I go acting like a fool. Dear Jesus I keep trying to be perfect, but I’m just a mortal man. Lord help me be the kind of person my dog thinks I am.”_ …from “Lord Help Me Be the Kind of Person (My Dog Thinks I Am).”

Full song on youtube below:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeiWNc5mjvQ


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

"Listen like a Dog" from Enzo... The Art of Racing In The Rain by Garth Stein

" Here is why I will be a good person. Because I listen. I cannot speak, so I listen very well. I never interrupt, I never deflect the course of the conversation with a comment of my own. People, if you pay attention to them, change the direction of on another's conversations constantly...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

"mad dogs and englishmen lie in the midday sun".....(well I was working in it)


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

"If you REALLY love something, then let it go.

If it returns to you, then you REALLY owned it.

If it doesn't return to you....... 

Then you never owned it in the first place."


Hobbsy :'(


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

A CAT will look down on you...

A DOG will look up to you...

But a PIG will always look you straight in the eye!!


Hobbsy ???


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

_"Dogs and people can come into your life as blessings or lessons. We learn things from both, but honestly, dogs have taught me MUCH more about being a better person than people ever have." _- C. Goede


----------

